# ITT I Show you how to do it properly - Broscience free zone



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

About time I got a log on here. I need to get back into the swing of things after relocated back home to England from the other side of the world. I've been slacking off so about time I stopped making excuse for not being perfect 

AGE:31

Height 5'6"

starting weight around 78KG

best lifts B: 115KG S: 150KG D: 215KG

I have been doing an upper/lower splits and variants of 5/3/1 for the past few years, but think i will struggle to make weights time for weights 4 times a week with other commitments. So looking at a full body/Upper/Lower or a FB/Push/Pull. Knowing me I will get frustrated and get back to doing a 4 day split! Lets see how we go!

Todays workout

FB

*Cleans *

60KG x 3 (x2)

70KG x 0 - this was weird as I can normally do a lot more, but i haven't done these in a few months, so i need to work up again

*Squats*

*
*60KG x 5 (x2)

100KG x 5

120KG x 5 (x3)

felt a little weak today, so I will continue to work myself back up

*
Incline Bench*

*
*80KG x 5 (x3)

supersetted with

*Yates Row*

*
*80KG x 8 (x3)

then

*Seated BB Press*

*
*50KG x 5 (x3)

ss/

*GHRs & Hamstring Curls *

*
*

*
*

*
*A nice workout to get back in the swing of things and was pretty quick as i did it during work lunch time.

*
oooooooooooooooooooooooSHHHH*

*
*


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha loving the log title!

Some strong looking lifts there for getting back into the swing of things!

How many calories do you eat? and will you be doing it all natural?

I'll be following this as an example of how it's done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've been a life time natty up until now. Not going to 'go enhanced' until i hit a brick wall, but I am starting to do some research there, just in case. I'm not going to count cals for the next few months. Just be sensible, eat good food choices and after september i will buckle down and maybe cut for a few month. I'm sure I will lose some fat with the intensity I train at


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was gonna ask what your lifts were as you seem to know a thing or 2 , how long have you been training for ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heya mate good to see a strong natty! You competed in PL? Nice seeing someone do some cleans too that's rare on here 

The only lift I have you on is squat which is surprising as you are only 5'6 (  ) and you deadlift more than me lol are you a sumo puller?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i've been a life time natty up until now. Not going to 'go enhanced' until i hit a brick wall, but I am starting to do some research there, just in case. I'm not going to count cals for the next few months. Just be sensible, eat good food choices and after september i will buckle down and maybe cut for a few month. I'm sure I will lose some fat with the intensity I train at


Yeah i did months of research on aas and then I realised that i had better learn how to fvckin train properly and learn how to gain lean mass naturally before sticking a pin in my ass lol.

Your bodyfat looks pretty low to me! Is your avi recent?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've put on a little more fat. As I've not been at a decent gym until today and staying with my folks who cook loads of awful **** which I can't resist. but the avi is a few months old

I should have my own pad next month so no excuses then. When I prepare my own food I can cut easy. I will post my diet too and show the bros how easy it is cut with fun food and still drinking booze.

I am really disappointed with my squat. I have scoliosis and mild lordosis which might be a factor. Either way, I must do better.

I would like to hit a 2x BW squat and a 3 x BW deadlift before pinning, but we'll see. I think I will avoid heavy singles on the bench as it smashes my wrists.

I pull sumo on low reps and conventional on high reps FYI

Thanks for contributing guys.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I will post my diet too and show the bros how easy it is cut with fun food and still drinking booze.


Looking forward to this mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm away from home so can't get use of my laptop. Can't be remember the ins and outs of last week finish, but in a nutshell I did one session boxing one session upper volume.

Today's work out

Squats 125kg x 5 (x3)

Seated OHP 55kg x5 ( x3)

Decline press 90 kg x 5 (x3)

Then added in

80kg x 8 front squats

Some light tricep stuff

Wasn't too tough


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't have trained deadlifts after squats.

Only managed 3 at 160 which was rubbish.

Under hand rows 80kg x3 x5

Pull ups 4 x8

Some curls too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay. In new house. Commute is cut in half. Now let's cut my fat in half.

DECLINE BENCH

80 x 5

90 x 5

95x 5

97.5 x5

MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS

did about 6 sets working up to70 x10

All the previous were SS with a type of pull up pull down NTF

CGBP 60 x 8,8,7

Then some more chins and dips BW10/10 x2

Now having a nice 2k walk home whilst the girl cooks a chilli.

Only 1,2k cals so far today. Including fruit pastilles pre work out. Will fall short on protein macros tonight, but I'll make up for it tomorrow


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see what sorts of things you eat doing this mate :thumb: Maybe get some ideas from it lol.

Any idea of your starting bodyfat etc? And what's your target?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So I finished on about 2k cals including red wine, cheese,WHITE rice, fruit pastilles and beef. Not all in one meal though.

I also had blueberries, cartots, raspberries, oats and whey.

I'm probably at 14% bf maybe a little less. I'm at 78-78.5kg do will aim for 75kg, and 10%ish which would be my lowest weigh for a long time. I would like to hit a double BW squat and triple BW DL Before i consider the dark side and lean bulk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I also would guess walking and cycling accounted for 300 cals burnt. So a net of 1700ish cals.

I never include lifting in calorie estimates


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol It would've been one pretty fvcked up meal to have all come together!

I'd be starving on 2000cals though. At nearly 3000 i'm still hungry :laugh:

Triple BW deadlift will be more than worthy of a move to the darkside. Some guys can't even get near that on aas from what i can see!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SQUAT

60 x5, x5

100x5

110 x5

120x5

125 x5

127.5 x 5

DL

60x5

100x5

120 x5

140x5

And a few other bits and bobs.

Starting a new routine next week. PL oriented. Only the big 3 is planned and I will go by feel with the accessory


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Calories probably just under 2k.

Lunch was half a chicken and 200g broccoli.

150g blackberries and a 2 scoop shake.

Some crisps. Just cos,

Dinner. More chilli and WHITE Rice and 2 lumps of cheese.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How much protein do you shoot for? and will you be doing much cardio with the cut?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Try and hit 150g protein minimum. I only hit 130 past few days, but I have had 150 today alway and will shoot for 200 today.

I do cardio as I see fit. Some times loads. Some times none. I did a crossfire thing today which was knackering and I'm sure will have ****ed up my workout for tomorrow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Try and hit 150g protein minimum. I only hit 130 past few days, but I have had 150 today alway and will shoot for 200 today.
> 
> I do cardio as I see fit. Some times loads. Some times none. I did a crossfire thing today which was knackering and I'm sure will have ****ed up my workout for tomorrow.


No way man! It's got to be 500g like the bros say :laugh:

Crossfire? Sounds interesting. Is that like paintball/lasertag or something?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. Crossfit. Autocorrect. I also did an MMA class in the evening. I'm hardcore


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol. Crossfit. Autocorrect. I also did an MMA class in the evening. I'm hardcore


Ahh i see lol. And FAWK! How do you manage to get all that in and survive on the calorie deficit :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My legs we cramping a lot. Still. Won 3 rounds of sparring at the end 

Dinner was chicken and bacon tagliatelle in a cream and pesto sauce with a glass of champagne. We were celebrating my GFs sister getting engaged.

Tasted great. Total cals for the day were about 2200 , but must have cleared 5-600 cals worth of cardio.

I lost a KG of sweat in MMA.

Got an accidental foot in face from someone grappling next to me and my training partner. Ouch. Slightly swollen chin now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Still have limited internet, so no real logging going on. In fact it was a cutting fail this weekend. It was my GFs Mums birthday this weekend and being Italian, there was lots of food in volved. big meal out on saturday and a buffet feast on sunday. All good food (lasange, anti pasti, potatoes, salad, cheese), but lots of it. after a 3 hour drive I ended up in Burger king. Whoops. Then Monday night, my boss took the team out to top city resaurant and i'm not going to waste the opportunity for fine wines and michelin starred cooking for free.

anyhoo, better make up for it in the gym

Monday

decline bench 92.5 x 6 x 3

Squat 120 x 2 x 6

incline bench 70 x 2 x 10

Front Squat 60 x 2 x 10

chins 3 x F

tris 2 x F

I did all that in 35 mins, not sure what was more sore, my muscles or my heart.

Today.

Worked up to a single rep of 200KG on the deadlift

then worked down to 140KG x 2 x 5

Then did

lying ham curls 60KG x 3 x 15

Pull ups 3 x 2RBF

rows

curls


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

man you fly through those sessions.

Would it be beneficial for me to take less rest outside of power day?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

More rest normally equals more weight. I'd take longer if I could, but needs must on lunch breaks.

Just to recap, never rush your weight increases. Add in extra reps or sets if it's too light. If things are getting heavy, take more time.between sets

There is little advantage to doing the same work out quicker except a cardio workout and more spare time. Which isn't a bad thing necessarily, but for hypertrophy, work load and intensity is more beneficial


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Seem to know your stuff so I won't let the misc thread title put me off


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> More rest normally equals more weight. I'd take longer if I could, but needs must on lunch breaks.
> 
> Just to recap, never rush your weight increases. Add in extra reps or sets if it's too light. If things are getting heavy, take more time.between sets
> 
> There is little advantage to doing the same work out quicker except a cardio workout and more spare time. Which isn't a bad thing necessarily, but for hypertrophy, work load and intensity is more beneficial


Awesome mate. Yeah makes sense that if theres a greater recovery period then the capability to lift more reps is greater. The reason i ask really was because similar to yourself i'm often pushed for time and keen to hammer through things. I guess where i'm finding it light i can do this and where its heavy i can take a bigger breather.

I'll not ask how the cuts coming along following your recent feast lol. Nah serioisly sounds like your getting plenty of good cardio work in anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I fell off the wagon completely. Shane as last week was perfect. But I've not been in the office all week. I'm just going to do **** loads of cardio this week and go strong on the diet next week. MMA training tonight


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice journal lifts looking good


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I fell off the wagon completely. Shane as last week was perfect. But I've not been in the office all week. I'm just going to do **** loads of cardio this week and go strong on the diet next week. MMA training tonight


I always think it would be good to do this but i'd inevitably end up going to work looking like Ed Norton in Fight Club :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

6x3 120kg back squat

6x3 55kg OHP

plus some accessory. Decline and chins.

Job done


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I want that Squat! Not as much as the deadlift though! :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll email you my plan. When I get PC access. It's pretty cool. Very basic. But you'll see the value and effectiveness of slow and simple when it's laid out


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'll email you my plan. When I get PC access. It's pretty cool. Very basic. But you'll see the value and effectiveness of slow and simple when it's laid out


Nice one. I feel a personal best deadlift coming on soon enough anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

10k run yesterday. I was running with my missus so went at here pace so not very fast. Done in an hour.

Surprisingly easy. It gave me a 800 calorie buffer for my moving in BBQ.

I ate a lot. I drank a lot. Cut starts again Monday.

For all my binging this week, I'm still looking alright. But I've been training hard too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Decline bench 92.5 x 6x5

Squat120kg x 6x2

Added in some dead hang chins and pulls and high rep OHP for assistance

Considering how much crap I ate and boize o drunk this weekend I was happy to still see my abs and weigh in at 78.5.

Back to the diet today.

My missus has told me she has signed us up for a half marathon in December. That sounds cold


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Plenty of hard work and play mate :beer:

May be a stupid question this but when you say assistance what do you mean? Is this just lifts outwith major power/compounds?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just the non core lifts.

I have 5 planned lifts across 3 sessions (session 1: squat, bench,session 2 deadlift, session 3: squat and ohp) . I do the rest by feel/and what isn't busy, but not dissimilar to yours


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been in a bed with a bug for half this week. I only ate about 600 calories on Tuesday. So not been a good week and today was a struggle.

Was supposed to do 160 x 6 x5. But I forgot my straps and was feeling weak in general

DL

160 x5, x3,

Sumo DL

160 x3, x3 x2 (grip went)

DL

140x5

100x10

Then some assistance

Bb rows

70 x 4 x12

Then a set of ham curls and chins on the way out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Because I was ill and had terrible diet and training all week I decided to redo the whole week of training.

Today

Decline Press

6x5x 92.5

Squat

6x2x120

Threw in some various pressing exercises between the squats too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some good lifts nonetheless. Hope your back to full strength soon mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been feeling really tired all week so will stay away from a deficit this week. I am going to hold back my cut for another week. I am also rolling back my dead lift 2 weeks.

This is for two reasons. One my deadlift is weaker than I expected it to be at this point and two, it mean I won't be at a stage where I max two lifts in the same week. In 6 weeks time I will hopefully PR on my bench and squat and then 2 weeks later on deads. Hopefully all at a lowest weight and leanest ever


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I have been feeling really tired all week so will stay away from a deficit this week. I am going to hold back my cut for another week. I am also rolling back my dead lift 2 weeks.
> 
> This is for two reasons. One my deadlift is weaker than I expected it to be at this point and two, it mean I won't be at a stage where I max two lifts in the same week. In 6 weeks time I will hopefully PR on my bench and squat and then 2 weeks later on deads. Hopefully all at a lowest weight and leanest ever


I'm stupid but i'll ask anyway mate....Why is it a bad thing to max two lifts in the same week? Do you mean 1rm efforts on both exercises would fall in the same week?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm stupid but i'll ask anyway mate....Why is it a bad thing to max two lifts in the same week? Do you mean 1rm efforts on both exercises would fall in the same week?


No of course not, power lifters max out on 3 lifts in a day. However I am doing this on a cut! Well i intend too.

actually its 3 lifts I am maxing one week (squats, bench, OHP) and then the DL in a fortnight. It will also be good for me psychologically to be in 'build' mode on deadlifts, whilst i deload on the the others


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadlift

170x3(whoops, got the weights wrong)

160 x 4 x3

Sumo deadlift

160 x5

Then assistance. 2 sets of each. NTF

BB Rows

Hammie curls

Dead hang chins


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tough week. Only twice to the gym this week.

Squats

120 x6 x5

OHP

55 x 5x5

Chins

Approx 50


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

At least your still getting some workouts in during some tough weeks mate! Lesser men would fold :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Man my legs feel sore today. Not done any real leg volume in ages. Later this week is 6x6. That will be fun. Then the weight ramps up quickly


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

erghhhhhhhhhhh, i feel a fattie after this weekend. ended up drinking and eating loads, but today was a successful day on the diet. Back on my mix of IF, IIFYM, PSRFL and calorie cycling  i will write it up in full sometime, but works amazing when you get in the swing of it. Best to just ignore i said anything for now.

Because I am mega busy and can't train until weds I decided just to get on and do a workout back to back days.Even if both days are squating and pressing.

Box Squats

120KG x 7 x 2 (with the last one set of 5) all flew up easy

Decline Press

92.5KG x 6 x5

Then done some light assistance on push muscles

2 sets each of

JM press

bicep curls

cable flies (accending)

push downs

no where near faliure or heavy on any of it.

Feeling my sholders now with bench and OHP on B2B days. Suprisingly, my legs feels better than this morning


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

PSRFL does the P stand for pies? I wondered where they fit into things :laugh:

Good workout mate, especially when youre finding that light!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dear god why me. I buy FIFA 13 at the weekend then my Xbox breaks.

Anyway more important. Lifting.

Deadlift

160 x6x4

Decided to stick to sumo now. It suits my body shape better and feels better on my back.

Front squats ATG with pause and quick up SS with chins. 3x10

And a few bits and bobs.

Diet is shocking at the moment. Must try better


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Squat

6 x6 x 120

OHP

6x6 x55

With approx 80 chins( 12 set of 5 and 2 of 10) maybe more

Some light sets of bi and tris because it's Friday


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Will keep you going when going gets tough. I fcuking dread squats at the minute. Deadlifts too!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

80Chins! Fvck! You beast it mate!

When doing these, do you split it into sets of 5 and 10 or just stop short of failure?

You need to get those lift goals hit soon cos i'm lookin forward to seeing what you can do on the juice! :laugh: Would you run a similar routine with aas?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Will keep you going when going gets tough. I fcuking dread squats at the minute. Deadlifts too!


Mate, How can you not love these lifts?  These are the lifts with the biggest numbers attached to them :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To be honest. I was no where near failure on the chins. Just did 5 dynamic chins in between sets. That's how I rest 

Not sure what I would do on aas, but probably an upper lower with extra volume on 2 days. But I'm starting to dig squatting 3 times a week again


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Mate, How can you not love these lifts?  These are the lifts with the biggest numbers attached to them :laugh:


Because 5x10 after wipes me out to near passout. Haha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> To be honest. I was no where near failure on the chins. Just did 5 dynamic chins in between sets. That's how I rest
> 
> Not sure what I would do on aas, but probably an upper lower with extra volume on 2 days. But I'm starting to dig squatting 3 times a week again


Your workouts sound quite high intensity and fast paced. Is that part of the plan on the cut or just how you train?

Quads are probably my strongest bodypart. Wonder what 3x swuatting per week would do on aas lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Because 5x10 after wipes me out to near passout. Haha


Try one of those pre-workouts but after your workout instead! :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My work outs have the main lifts pre-planned. Train to what ever time I have that enables me to get the job done. If I have 45 mins. I just suck it up and go for it. It's nicer to have more time to rest more. Especially on squats.

But I find the box squats on a Monday and pull ups easy to super set with exercises that use non-related muscles. That's why you shouldn't train to failure. It keeps your CNS sharp to do stuff like that


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My work outs have the main lifts pre-planned. Train to what ever time I have that enables me to get the job done. If I have 45 mins. I just suck it up and go for it. It's nicer to have more time to rest more. Especially on squats.
> 
> But I find the box squats on a Monday and pull ups easy to super set with exercises that use non-related muscles. That's why you shouldn't train to failure. It keeps your CNS sharp to do stuff like that


I need to get more into the supersetting things to get it over with quickly as well. The set up of my gym is a bit sh!tty though with things miles apart and always busy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

And they say kids in Africa have it tough


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> And they say kids in Africa have it tough


:laugh: they eat white rice though don't they?

Seriously though, if i leave the bench to go chin for examole, my bench will get stolen and my stuff nicked by some guy straight off jezza kyle lol. I get what i pay for :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Isn't it German sunbed rules? The towel marks the owner


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You would think mate but someone would likely take the bar to deadlift or press with. Its like pure gym but even more budget.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wowsers. That sucks.

Anyhoo. Lifting time.

Decline bench

97.5 x5x5 (failed on final rep)

Was mega busy so just mixed up the assistance work with a range of presses

Then a did leg press to 250x8


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadlift

160 x6x5

SS with

Press ups x 3x40

CHBP x 2x8

Few sets of chins too

Fillet steak and lobster PWO.

Jealous?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Deadlift
> 
> 160 x6x5
> 
> ...


Only just noticed this...Arrgh fillet steak! Dirty B! :laugh: not too sure on the lobster right enough. Havent tried it before.

Tbh i'm personally more jealous of your natty lifting ability even though I know you can lift even heavier.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Had a massive fail this morning. Went to the gym at 8.30 only to find it doesn't open till 10. Doh

Take 2

Squats

127.5kg x 5x5.

****. That last set was tough. 3 dirty final reps. But all legit lifts.

OHP

60KG x5, x5, x4 failed on last rep of 3rd set still, that's a PR I believe.

50x2x5

Well it's sad, as I was aiming for 60 x5x5, but maybe that was ambitious

Then other exercises

Pendlays

Under arm rows

Curls

Was going to do from squats, but was beat


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you occassionally go to failure mate to hit targets. Say for example a 3x5 on the third set you do 3 reps and know you can get to 5 but the 5th is the final rep do you push out the next two? Is it a case of just sometines? Ie as long as its not done across all exercises of the workout.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Absolutely. I bust my balls to get the reps out. Saturday I failed on my OHP and failed on my last rep of bench last Monday. I'm lifting at my limits at the moment.

There are plenty of dodgy reps there too.

When I do assistance I will sometimes go to failure, but I won't do forced reps or drop sets.

If you can keep upping weight and hit your targets. It's not worth going past it to failure. There will enough stimulation for growth or strength increase, but without draining your system


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Squats

120 x 8 x2

These were supposed to speed sets, but not coming up as quick as I like.

Decline

102.5 x4x4

Happy with that.

Then some assistance.

Incline DB

Skulls

Side raises

Decent work out. The lifts are getting heavy now. Will use the creatine I have in cupboard and hope it can get me through this last month as I look to hit PRs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadlifts

180x 2 whoops. Counted wrong

160 x5 x 6 -I was supposed to do 6x6 but I had retarded back pumps. Was so sore so decided to play safe.

Other stuff

Chins

Hammies

Curls

Sounds short, but those deads take time to warm up and bang out. Also didn't want to get injured.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> 180x 2 whoops. Counted wrong
> 
> ...


Beasting it! Good lifts still mate.

Hows things moving along with the cutting diet?

Tell me about the deads, i get psyched lol. Someone asked me why it takes so long to lift it :laugh: needless to say they have next to no intensity.

And what causes the back pumps? Sometimes i get them now and other tines i don't.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Beasting it! Good lifts still mate.
> 
> Hows things moving along with the cutting diet?
> 
> ...


oh the diet has gonee to ****, haven't been cutting at all. Had some issues in my personal life (nothing too extreme and mostly ssorted now) that made me postpone it for a while. In fact, my diet at the moment has been the worst it has for about 5 years lol. getting back in check on now!!!

Not sure 100% about the back pumps, but I think it has to do with too much caffine and not enough warming up.

Today I squatted.

135KG 4 x 4. Phew, not pleasant, but not awful. Where i'm at on my program, there are no nice days 

100KG x 10

OHP

55KG x10, x 7, x 5

then dropped the weight and did some higher rep stuff.

Chins BW x 15, x 15, x 14 (I wanted to try and do 50 in 3 sets, but not quite there yet)

Then done some other bits (all 2 sets, medium or lowish weight, NTF)

SLDL

Machine Chest

Skulls

Side raises

felt like vomiting, so decided to leave


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ah right, well hope you get it all sorted out mate.

Still managing to lift strong anyway :thumbup1:

As for the back pumps, no idea why i often get it then lol. I dont take caffeine before my workouts lol. Mainly as i read it doesnt work well with Creatine, which may be a load of old BS.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe it's just because I'm soft then


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Brunch. My favourite meal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yesterday done a few cleans, abs and some cardio.

Today

DECLINE Bench 3x3 110KG

Bench 60 KG 35 reps rest pause

Squat 120KG x6x2

Machine shoulder press 80KG x2x8

Rope press downs 2 sets

Was going to do a few other bits but I was kicked out for not having shoes on LOL


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Yesterday done a few cleans, abs and some cardio.
> 
> Was going to do a few other bits but I was kicked out for not having shoes on LOL


Wtf :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadlifts

170kg 5x5

About 50 chins

Some light rows and hammie curl.

Oh and a new job oooooooosh


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This was a battle, a battle against gravity and iron. But I won.

Squats

142.5 KG 3 x 3

wow, after the first set wasn't sure if i would survive. at 2 reps I was stuck at the 2/3 position for 5 seconds, but I didn't give up and made it through.

100KG x 10

Incline bench

80 x 2 x8

HS Shoulder press 70KG x 3 x 10 ss with Cable row

I done some skulls and chins to finish off. I wanted to do some cable push downs, but there was a guy who was doing 100s sets of cable flys and couldn't be bothered. The guys upper body was the size of my thighs. Maybe he should go to the barbell instead.

Very happy with the squats. especially as i had a terrible nights sleep


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Top work mate!

I meant to ask but what are the benefits/reasons behind doing many sets sets of 2 reps?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

They were 2 sets of 8 reps.

For the squats. The sets of 2 are for developing speed and explosiveness. You can apply it to bench too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a t1t. I'm reading it in the way i write it down during a workout.

Just makes it all the more impressive then lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just for the record. Everything is weight x sets x reps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great workout today considering I was hungover to **** after boozing all weekend.

Decline Bench

115kg x2x2 last rep was a battle

Very happy with that, my previous PB was 115 for one.

100kg for 8(or was it 5?)

60KG rest pause set 22,12,8

Squat racks were busy so gave the leg press a go

200x2x8

240x8

270x5

290x5

Didn't push too hard, but not a cake walk either.

About 60 chins

Shoulder press 24s DBs 3 sets NTF.

A few sets of push downs for fun


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Great workout today considering I was hungover to **** after boozing all weekend.
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> ...


Good going fella. Strong decline!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats on the pb mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been logging fans, I've not been able to use a PC at the moment.

Deadlift Day (thurs)

Was having a really poor session, 180KG 4 x 4 felt like the earth. Then after my second set the PT asked why I was using the 'women's bar' I was little bemused. Then he explained the thin bar I was using was 15KG not 20KG. I was really peed off and was annoyed with 1) it was so heavy 2) I wasn't going to make the target weight, so I decided to abandon the plan. I did 2 sets of 140KG in conventional deadlift (as I normally lift sumo) and then decided to do some hammie and back stuff.

Friday (push)

I had the opportunity to get to the gym at lunch and had a weekend of lots of eating I decided to do a volume upper body push day

I can't remember the exact workout as it was ad hoc and in a rush. But I remember doing both Shoulder press, Seated BB and DBs of around 52.5KG about 6 sets in all, I also done some Incline bench (the decline and flats were all in use) dip ( BW + 20KG) and some skulls.

Saturday

A mixture of happiness and disappointment.

I hit a BP squat of 150KG and failed on a 2nd rep. I was aiming for 2 x 2 so not good in my eyes. Not sure whether it was a little to do with a mild hangover (never affected me before) or training 3 days in a row, but it felt ridiculously heavy. It might be I'm just maxing out my natty gains. Probably not going to max out again as I think I need a deload for maximal training.

Other stuff

Squat 100KG x 3 x 8

Did try some lunges and split squats, but my balance was off with my tired legs and only did a few (poorly executed) sets

I have noticed, well, have been that I have non-existed calves by the mirror so decided to do some calves on the leg press. Various different sets of 80KG, high rep and mixture of normal reps and static holds. Ouch, I had the most painful DOMS of my recent life and lasted for 5 days. I definitely need to work on my calves!

So it looks like I won't hit a double BW squat as a natty, but at least I made a PR. Oh well

Monday

I didn't have a spot and was in a rush so decided not to got a bench 1RM. I was planning to cut after this PR drive, but I am going to be away on business/work training and when I get back it will practically be xmas and I starting a new job. So I am going to postpone cutting until the new year. So today was a push day again. I can't remember a single lift I did. But there was mainly DB chest work. Did some squats as well 120 x 6 x 2

Probably just going to run a PPL until Crimbo

Wed

I've neglected my conventional DL so I am going to work on that a little.

150KG x 3 x 5

Hammie curls

50KG x 3 sets to approx. 10

Done some chins approx., 30ish in 4 sets, but was smashed after the DLs

Did some rows, but was shatted.

Thursday (today)

Push

Seated OHP 60KG x 3 x 10.

This normally my weak lift and was both suprised and happy with that.

Squats

100KG x5

120KG x 5

130KG x 5

There was a guy next to me doing multiple sets of 120KG x 20. He wasn't much bigger than me. Nutcase! Was very jealous.

CGBP

80KG x 3 x 8 (only managed 6 on the last set NTF)

Side raises with 10KG to failure

Skulls (just picked up the bar from the preacher curl thing)

2 sets NTF

So I finish my job tomorrow and have 2 weeks off before I fly to Boston for 3 weeks so training is really going to be messed up. I'm just going to train ad hoc and maybe do some classes as I really think I need a deload. But I get itchy for the gym and I'm not good at going light!

The funny thing was when I started my log I intended to cut before bulking over xmas. The reverse has happened. I have gained 2.5KG and am looking to pretty big for me. Especially in normally lagging arms and shoulders, which I am getting close to happy with. I have found some techniques that have fired my arm growth. My quads have unsurprisingly gained some size too.

Considering my diet has been shocking with low protein for my macros and lots of crisps (stupid vending machine) and lots of boozy nights. I reckon 2/3rds of the gains are muscle. Combined with Bench and squat PRs. Its been a good two months in the gym. I can see my abs a little in good light so its nothing I can't recover from.

So lets see how I get on being at home for 2 weeks. I find it really easy to cut when I am at home, but might just continue to lean bulk with better macros. I'm not planning it too much.

Wow. That was an essay. I hope no one fell asleep.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good post mate. Well done with the pb's and muscular gains.

Sounds to me like you should just continue to bulk. It is coming upto christmas lol

Oh and of youre at your natty limits... get on the juice  :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I might be as big as I want to get. My missus has said in getting too big.

And I know she isn't talking about my dong


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I might be as big as I want to get. My missus has said in getting too big.
> 
> And I know she isn't talking about my dong


LMAO :lol:

This is the internet, everyone has at least a ten inch piece on here!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Sorry I haven't been logging fans, I've not been able to use a PC at the moment.
> 
> Deadlift Day (thurs)
> 
> ...


What you weighing in at now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

81.5


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*LEGS*

Squat 120 x 5 x 5

GMs 80 x 3 x 10

front squats 80 x 3 x 10

some calves too

nothing to heavy, just to back in the groove of things


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Legs on a monday! What a way to start the week. Hardcore! Lol

Decidee of its bulk or cute yet mate? :laugh: cut through xmas doesnt sound great lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going to be in the travelling to the USA on business 50% of the time until mid January so no point in cutting. It's my birthday Jan 14 do will wait until after then.

I'm on leave for the next 2 weeks so have loads of time on my hands Di am going to do loads of classes at my gym. Yoga, boxing, spin. I'm going to have epic cardio


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You'll be like man v food over there 

Well jealous mate. Hopefully its not all work.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol. Man v Food is on TV now in front of me.

The gym looks like it has no real weights. Will google some gyms in Boston

and all you can eat challenges


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm surprised that guy hasn't had a heart attack yet! :laugh:

I hear Boston is a beautiful city! You should surely find some decent gyms over there....those Americans like to lift from a young age!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope so.

Just did boxing. Shattered.com


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Push*

DB Press

40KG x 3 x 6( failed on last rep, but more to do with losing form and control)

*Standing OHP*

50KG x 3 x 10

*Decline Bench*

80KG x 3 x 10 (failed on the last rep)

*Skulls*

40KG x 2 x 10

then some light high rep cables x 2 to finish


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some high reppage there today mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Pull*

Tried rack pulls today. Didn't feel right. Couldn't get the right height on the rack and ended up abandonnoing it. My final attempt involved standing on plates and struggled to get my weight on his heels. I will try these again at a different gym

after a lot of faffing about

180KG x 3 (no straps)

180KG x 5

*Chins*

mid-grip BW+ 16KG x 6

wide-grip BW+ 16KG x 6

Narrow-grip BW+ 16KG x 6

mid-grip BW x 8

wide-grip BW x 8

narrow-grip BW x 8

*Cable rows*

49 x 3 x 10

*Cable scarecrows*

5KG x 3 x 10

*decline DB curls*

12KG x 3 x 12

*Hammer strength rows*

80KG x 2 x 12

Am going to tweak this routine a little

going to do some cardio tomorrow.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yesterday I didn't do any cardio as I ended up walking round the shops for about 6 hours!

*Today LEGS!*

*Squat*

135KG x 5 x 5

went pretty straight forward, happy with that

*Goodmornings*

85KG x 3 x 10

*Front squats*

85KG x 3 x 8

*calves*

3 sets with 100KG on the leg press, varying reps and tempos

alsso did some curls with 12KG DBs for some WPT


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Squats AND Front Squats!

Beast :laugh:

You're supposed to try and avoid and make excuses not to squat mate lol.

Awesome Stuff.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's the GMs that **** me up most. I had 5 days of DOMs from last tine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Diet was awesome yesterday.

A giant 6 venison sausage sandwich for lunch protium shake and a giant sausage and Parma ham pizza for dinner and 6 pints.

Made my missus breakfast in bed today. Homemade guacamole on sourdough with creamy scrambled eggs topped with proccutio and a side of garlic mushrooms.

Because I'm an excellent boyfriend I can go to the gym instead of walking around top shop with her


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

A bit of a whizz in the kitchen are you? :laugh:

I dont know how you manage to drink and workout the next morning lol. Maybe when i was 23 but no way could i manage that now lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a complete freak. So long as i have a decent kip, or even an average one, i'm back to normal in an hour. My friends hate me for that 

after my powerlifter diet yesterday I better had put in a good shift in the gym and I did

*Push*

DB Press

42KG x 3 x 6 phew that was tough. I don't think i can up the weight so will up the reps next time

*Stnding OHP*

52.5KG x 4 x 8 not taxing

*Decline press*

82.5KG x 4 x 8 comfortable

*skulls*

42.5KG x 10, x 8, x 10

weird 2nd set was awful, but 3rd felt like a feather

then some facepulls and abs to finish.

Wow, very chuffed with that. All the assistance felt pretty light and that was after a PR on DB press. Very happy with today. Its a friends birthday tonight, so i expect a few drinkies tonight too.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha yeah that is quite a talent you got there. I feel lethargic as fvck for a day and cant be bothered to cook let alone cook for the other half :laugh:

Well done again on another PB mate. :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Haha yeah that is quite a talent you got there. I feel lethargic as fvck for a day and cant be bothered to cook let alone cook for the other half :laugh:
> 
> Well done again on another PB mate. :thumb:


It's a curse as much as a blessing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

feeling so hung over today. I take back what I said last week. Had a boirthday on saturday night and then drank redwine all day yesterday. oh well.

*Pull*

*Pendlay rows. overhand grip*

80KG x 6

90KG x 3 x 6

*Wide grip chins*

BW x 10, x10,x9, x8, x8, x7,x6, x6, x5, x4, x3, x2, x1, x8

*Close grip cable rows*

can't remember the weight, but did 3 sets, faily light and concentrating on range of motion.

*Side laterals*

10KG x 3 x 10

*curls*

2 sets with the straight bar

my knee has been a feeling a little weak to i a little concerned about legs. might have tomorrow off. Will see how i feel tomorrow.

PWO was fish and chips. Come at me.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wow. Today went far better than expected. I felt like a needed a rest, but had an epicc burger for lunch. Realised I probably won't see a barbell for best part of a month so i manned the **** up and got on with it.

*LEGS*

*Squat*

140KG x 3 x 5 - wow. condering I 1RM with 150KG the other week. That has reassured me 160KG might be in my reach. I might go for that if i get time on sat morning

*Box squat*

100 x 5 x 3 (thats 5 sets of 3 reps) these were done with short rests. Focusing on speed.

*Good Mornings*

100KG x 3 x 8

wow, they were easy, they have really picked up quickly

*Calves on legg press*

120KG for 4 sets of high reps. full relaxed, quick up and squeeze at the top.

3 sets of leg raises and done. not huge reps as they were smoked from the squats


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Solid!!

Are GMs superior to SLDL in your opinion? Or advisable to rotate maybe?

Also is it looking likely then that you're going to have to take a month away from the iron mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Solid!!
> 
> Are GMs superior to SLDL in your opinion? Or advisable to rotate maybe?
> 
> Also is it looking likely then that you're going to have to take a month away from the iron mate?


I think rotation is best in the long run. But I'm really enjoying GMs at the moment. My lower back seems to prefer it, but that's maybe because I'm deadlifting less too. I've been working on firm and that's massively improved


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Very good session! Powerful as fcuk!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I was going to do front squats as well but decided to play safe.

Cheers lads for the support


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Your leg sessions are particularly hardcore mate lol.

Look around the forum elsewhere and nearly everyone's doing fvcking leg extensions lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Legs extensions. lol.

I would like include lunges and Bulgarian split squats too but I struggle with balance.

Probably have drop the ego and start lighter. But right now my leg strength is booming.

The funny thing is that the mass is coming more on my upper legs. I already have no calves. I have legs like carrots.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah that 160 will be yours mate! And that'll be an impressive natty lift weight x bw

I sympathise on the carrot legs :laugh: looking at recent pics mine arent as out of proportion as they were so that's at least something but they still sh1t.

Is there a particular part of your calf muscle that seems to be especially bad? It's the insides of mines that i have problems with!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mines the top back. I'm really flat footed with collapsed arches and tend to put my weight on my heels. So it's basically a life time of underuse accumulating.

I think frequency is key to big calves. That's why fat people always have big ones.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subd, not that many natty logs with big lifts, need some pictures here though! nohomo

Going for pbs on a cut/am I cutting? Is impressive, well done :bounce:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It was a cut that ended up being a bulk.

I'm this is my last week of training serious this year as I'm off to the US on business on Sunday for 3 weeks.

Going to do a cut starting in February and will get before pics up then. Mind you. I am considering dropping the batty card then.

Balls to wall training this week though


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It was a cut that ended up being a bulk.
> 
> I'm this is my last week of training serious this year as I'm off to the US on business on Sunday for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Batty card, eh? I suppose on a website full of men, there's got be a few of you..

Hahaha :001_tt2:

I plan to start cutting in Feb too, I'm sitting at about 20% bf so there will be plenty to lose.. Make sure you enjoy a supersize Maccy Ds while you're in the US!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DAMN YOU AUTO CORRECT!

ha ha, there is place near my hotel where they do a food challenge the Man V Food guy failed at. Shame I won't have decent gym. where better to bulk than the US


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah a nice man v food style post workout meal would be awesome :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I was going to have day off. I am thinking of getting on my rubnning shoes and jogging to the gym for a push day


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha ha so i did

not as great as i could because I did some shoulder work yesterday and not have trained a lot this week.

*Push*

*DB Press*

42KG x8, x 7, x6 (slight rep increase and therefore PR)

*OHP*

55KG x 8, x8, x 5

*Decline Bench*

90KG x 8, x8, x 5

then 5 sets of tricep extentions with different grips.

bosh, not magical, but passable.

There was some big dude doing box squats with 240KG.s fark.

Anyhoo, todays PWO meal was 4 rashers of bacon and 4 eggs and baked beans. Lol. thats actually approx 500cals. And without the beans is one of my favourite cutting meals


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha so i did
> 
> not as great as i could because I did some shoulder work yesterday and not have trained a lot this week.
> 
> ...


You bored during your time off or something mate? Lol.

Yum! Sounds like a good meal. Is it just normal beans you eat. I was looking at these low salt/sugar type beans the other day, wondered what theyd be like. Haven't beans in a long time. Too busy eating brocolli haha

Out of interest as well... i was just wondering and i think i know the answer, do you take much protein shakes at all?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bored as ****.

its not like sydney whe i could chill on the beach. 2 more days of my left so better max it

yeah. myprotein generic cheap stuff


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I visited my new office yesterday for a work do. It looks pretty ace. The walk ways have gold holes at the end of them and a beer fridge and fusbal table in the reception! Right next to a Nandos too! The people i work with are pretty cool too.

There is a massive drinking culture there it seems, so the biggest trouble for my up comming cut in the new year is going to be saying no to my boss for beers!

Anyhoo, to celebrate the launch of the new office and some other stuff (the company is doing really well) it was a free bar where we all got smashed. I picked up 3 pieces of chicken and 6 spicky wings and chips. Eurgh it always seems a good idea at the time.

I woke the missus up and now i am in the bad books. I can't wait to see her reaction when i tell here i am in Boston for another 3 weeks in the new year too. I better line something good for us to do tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wow thats first.

Had to stop mid workout and go for a 15 minute ****!

I was going to go for a 1RM in squat, but was definitely not right to do it today after such a big night and volatile ****.

did a *Back Volume* work out, didn't track sets but did

Pendlay rows

Chins

lat pull down

cable row

all around 8 reps and not to faliure on all of it

I did

incline bench 60KG x 3 x 15 just for fun too.

Last workout before I head to the USA. I just found out I get $100 per day food allowance. Its shame i'm not bulking on gear. I could do man v food challenges every day


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Man your job sounds pretty damn good to me. Living the life lol.

Oh and i train in the morning however i always do two each time without fail before a workout. Something wrong with me lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Man your job sounds pretty damn good to me. Living the life lol.
> 
> Oh and i train in the morning however i always do two each time without fail before a workout. Something wrong with me lol.


Ha ha.

I wish it was as fun as I make it too be. It's a slog the same as everyone else.

Anyway, off to Boston where I probably won't see a single barbell untill the new year.

I fly back out to Boston for jan 1st -11th too.

#goingtobefat


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> I wish it was as fun as I make it too be. It's a slog the same as everyone else.
> 
> ...


It should be well worth it! Hopefully you wont need to work too hard.

Have a nice time mate :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think the man v food might end up as a fail. We ordered chicken wings and nachos for 'starters' in a sports bar and didn't even finish them. Lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha, good ole USA portions!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh my god. The USA diet, holiday drinking and no gym is not a good combo.

Bye bye abs. I'm a pieman again


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Oh my god. The USA diet, holiday drinking and no gym is not a good combo.
> 
> Bye bye abs. I'm a pieman again


I clicked like anyway as despite the ab loss some of that sounds good :laugh:

Its almost christmas anyway mate. You can bring them out again when it's warmer.

I can't imagine boston is warm this time of year lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No it's like London with a sea breeze.

50lb DBs is the best I have in the hotel gym.

The sports bar across the road does half puns burgers as the standard size. Lol.

I might try and join a proper gym out here in jan if I can sort it out. But will just enjoy December with damage limitation


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha 50lb db's would be alright for me.

Will you be going back in jan for a longer duration now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

3 weeks in total


----------

